# Réclamation au sujet de LimeWire Pro 4.14.12



## raroul (12 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour je suis dans l'impossibilité de me connecter, Lime Wire métant " connexion en cours " sans résultat de connexion. Il m'est dont impossible de télécharger.
Je vous serez infiniment reconnaissant de m'aider a régler ce problème.

Sincères salutations.

Ps : répondez moi à l'adresse suivante : 

Merci d'avance!

Pas d'adresse de courriel en clair sur ce forum !!!

En plus y'a un fil SPECIAL POUR LE P2P sur ce forum, va voir à y poser ta question&#8230; Ici ça ferme&#8230;


----------

